# Old lost lure



## Popeye (Dec 28, 2007)

Many, many years ago (like back in 1973 when I was 14) I was diving on a fish crib in a North Wisconsin lake. I saw a red and white plastic diving lure attached to a dead smallie (or maybe it was a Rock Bass) with about 10' of line wrapped around the crib. I removed the fish and claimed the lure as my prize. It was pristine and I never fished it for years after that (I was more of a live bait guy back then). One day when I was in my mid 20’s I broke it out and took it to a small private pond behind the apartment I was renting. I had made probably 10 casts or so and was contemplating moving to another spot. I had retrieved the lure to within a foot of the shore and had my rod tip down (almost to the water) and opened the bail on my Zebco Cardinal 4 spinning reel. I had the line in my finger and was just about to pick it up and make a cast. All of a sudden this huge (and I mean freaking humungous) Northern Pike slams my lure turns his head, breaks me off and takes my prized red and white lure with him. Never before have I ever seen a Northern Pike hit a lure in 6” of water like that. I swear that thing was 4’ long if it was an inch. That was also the day I decided I was never swimming in there again either. What was my prized lure? A Heddon River Runt Spook Floater. I just looked them up to see if they were still available. Seems they are sort of a collectable item these days with them going for anywhere from $30.00 to $225.00 depending on year, model and condition. Sure makes me want to never fish with some of my dads old lures.


----------



## Jim (Dec 28, 2007)

Check them out on ebay, they are running around $5 each + shipping. Some are in very good condition also!


----------



## Popeye (Dec 28, 2007)

I'll do that. Thanks. Never really thought about ebay as I hear so many horror stories about buyers getting ripped off. Guess you hear all the bad stories but all the good stories never get made public. I'll check it out though.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 29, 2007)

_If_ I had any older lures I'd be afraid to use them also, due to possible loss. Heck, I don't like losing the few ones I have now, lol.




> Many, many years ago (like back in 1973 when I was 14)



I feel pretty old now that I've read that :shock: lol


----------



## Popeye (Dec 30, 2007)

I'll have to get some pictures of all the stuff I got after my dad passed away. Some of the stuff is seriously old, maybe not overly valuable moneywise but pretty priceless to me.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 30, 2007)

I downloaded some pictures of my dad's stuff from another site where I posted them previously. I put them in the short stories section.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 30, 2007)

I have my mirror in my room lined with old lures from my grandfathers and great grandfather. One of em is a River Runt Spook, too. I'll take some pictures


----------

